# JSF from Entity erstellt immer ein Feld ID



## OnDemand (29. Jul 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich in Netbeans eine JSF from Entity erstellen lasse, wird mir immer ein Feld für eine ID erstellt.  In der Tabelle ist die ID aber ein Primary Key und not null. Wie kann ich es unterbinden, dass  Netbeans immer ein Feld für die ID anlegt?

Die Entity ID isst wie folgt annotiert
@Id
    @GeneratedValue(strategy = GenerationType.IDENTITY)
    @Basic(optional = false)
    @Column(name = "id")
    private Integer id;


----------



## Thallius (29. Jul 2017)

Es kommt nur sehr selten vor, dass ein ID Feld in einer Tabelle nicht sinnvoll ist. Du solltest Dir überlegen ob du es wirklich nicht haben willst.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## OnDemand (29. Jul 2017)

In der view brauch ich es nicht, da diw id automatisch generiert wird. Darauf sollte der User keinen Einfluss haben


----------



## Thallius (29. Jul 2017)

Naja ob es in Deiner Entity steht oder ob du es dann anzeigst sollten aber schon zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe sein. Wenn du es in der View nicht brauchst dann lass es da weg. Im Object sollte es schon drin bleiben. Alleine damit du auch so tolle sachen wir ein Update der Daten in der Datenbank machen kannst z.B.


----------



## OnDemand (29. Jul 2017)

Das ich die brauche ist klar  Aber nur halt in der View nicht. Ich muss diese aber manuell aus der View löschen, da die Funktion "JSF from Entity" die Id als Input mit anlegt. Gibt es da keine Möglichkeit das zu unterbinden?

Oder aber nutzt man das in der Praxis eh selten und man erstellt die JSF und Entites manuell? Ich gehe grad ein Buch durch wo JSF anhand von Entities automatisch angelegt werden.


----------



## stg (29. Jul 2017)

NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> Oder aber nutzt man das in der Praxis eh selten und man erstellt die JSF und Entites manuell?



streiche "selten" und ersetze es durch "nie"


----------



## OnDemand (30. Jul 2017)

Ich hab es befürchtet Ist wahrscheinlich zu viel Aufwand das Design dann an sein eigenes Template anzupassen. Natur dann überspring ich das gleich mal und mach es von Anfang an manuell


----------

